# heavy tank upstairs.... problem? experience?



## ChrissieCS (Sep 28, 2013)

has anyone ever know a fishtank fall through someone's floor/ceiling? im on an upper appartment floor and i dont know exactly how much tank full of water, plus its own cabinet will weigh. 240~litre, around 50-55 us g, should i worried? does anyone have a fairly big tank upstairs, and therefore can put my mind at rest?

any experience appreciated, though i do really want the tank! x x x


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

63g tank @ 8lbs per gallon = 504lbs. But with decorations and odd stuff it won't weigh this. Think your safe there.


----------



## ChrissieCS (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks- i dont know anyone with a fish tank, aand no one i know supports my desire for the tank so they are all warning me against it! have been trawling google and acan only find people reccomending that you get a structural survey of building first- expensive! 

would be hell to pay if it did though.. bye bye beloved fish, bye bye deposit, bye bye boyfriend, bye bye home.... etc!!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL. Yea pretty much, but if you consider that there can be some people that can weigh that much, I don't think your floor is caving in. But it would be better to find out in whcih direction the floor joists go in, as you would put the tank over in the opposite direction would give it even more support.
But if the stand has a flat bottom, it will distribute the weight enough.


----------



## ChrissieCS (Sep 28, 2013)

it does have flat bottom. what is aa joist and how do i check which way it is going? thanks a miljion! x


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Put a piece of plywood down before you put the stand down, that will evenly distribute the weight a bit more.
As far as finding out which way the main beams lay in the floor, well, thats a different feat in itself.


----------



## ChrissieCS (Sep 28, 2013)

there is some kind of wood overlay on the floor- i feel better now though


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I had a 6' 100gallon in my second floor apartment(apartment complex) 28 years ago(actually had 2 in different rooms!)


----------



## ChrissieCS (Sep 28, 2013)

Yay  I am very pleased and am so glad I have this site to refer to for advice, I have been worrying about it all day! don't have home insurance as yet!


----------



## erik81 (May 3, 2013)

I don't think you need to worry about it coming down through the floor...however, in case of a leak your neighbors might get wet, be sure your insurance covers that ;-)


----------



## ChrissieCS (Sep 28, 2013)

erik81 said:


> I don't think you need to worry about it coming down through the floor...however, in case of a leak your neighbors might get wet, be sure your insurance covers that ;-)



eek, I know, to be honest I have been trying to get some contents insurance but because I live above a fast food restaurant, with another flat in-between my flat and the restaurant, no household insurers seem willing to insure me! we only moved in last month and I am having a lot of trouble sorting the insurance out... 

Fish tank is always my first question though!!! I am working on the insurance though... :animated_fish_swimm

I really hope to goodness that it does not leak... I've never experienced a leaking fish tank before... nor have I ever assembled a complicated filter... am pretty scared!!! but hopefully it will all go smoothly and be worthwhile


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If a 60g causes issues, I hope you don't have any heavy friends and you stand close to them at any time. In the whole scheme of things they don't weigh that much. I would figure on about 700lbs with stand, substrate, water, tank, filter, and everything you put underneath it. Generally, if you put it on a wall next to a doorway or in a corner, these should be areas that are strong enough.

Did the poll help you any?


----------



## ChrissieCS (Sep 28, 2013)

That's really good.

Poll helped me insofar as there weren't responses saying 'no, is not safe'... because literally everyone I asked was either like 'ooooh I don't have a clue' or 'it's just not worth the risk, don't get it'. But these are people who don't have experience of fish tanks. 

Google was not helpful, but this has been incredibly helpful as I know that if there is anyone out there likely to know the risks, it would be you guys  So I can happily go along with it now


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Did the poll help you any?


Dude, you didn't even vote!!! Your killing me


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Reefing Madness said:


> Dude, you didn't even vote!!! Your killing me


...._*only*_ because you are the only one who has.


----------



## ChrissieCS (Sep 28, 2013)

lol, but in terms of percentages, the verdict was clear


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

U can always test wit concrete blocks but that's extra work. But I'm certain ur floor will hold cause if a trailer floor can hold a 75g tank a apartment floor can so set it up an enjoy


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

I had a 55 in my second floor apartment.....until the seal broke on the tank. That had nothing to do with strength of the floor, but rather a crappy DIY stand from the last owner (along with a poor reseal). I swapped it out with a 75 in the same place (with a better stand) and the front of the tank settled around a quarter inch over the course of a month. Both of these were parallel to the support beams, but against a supporting wall for a stairwell. For other reasons I ended up moving it to a different spot where it crossed several beams and I had no additional issues. I would be comfortable placing a 55 almost anywhere in a building, and a 75 in most places. Anything bigger than that and I would start looking at the structure.


----------



## ChrissieCS (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys, I'm definitely going to stop worrying and just go for it tomorrow


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm the ONE that voted!Because I beleive in most cases it is safe as I have had larger myself.You boys!
Why didn't my vote appear?I see now it says RM did,but I did also before my first answer!


----------



## MASTERSURGEON04 (Oct 4, 2011)

ChrissieCS said:


> has anyone ever know a fishtank fall through someone's floor/ceiling? im on an upper appartment floor and i dont know exactly how much tank full of water, plus its own cabinet will weigh. 240~litre, around 50-55 us g, should i worried? does anyone have a fairly big tank upstairs, and therefore can put my mind at rest?
> 
> any experience appreciated, though i do really want the tank! x x x


HOW MANY FLOORS IS UR BUILDING I USED TO HAVE 3TANKS IN A 5 FLOOR AND NEVER HAS PROBLEM I HAVE 125/ 240 AND 46 GALLONS.*r2


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

I have been living in a house built in 1925 for almost 4yrs now and when I moved in I built a "stand" that is currently holding a 75g, a 55g, and a 29g on the top level. It sets 90 degrees to the outside wall of the house and the "stand" alone is built from an 8ft oval office desk, sideboards from a king seized waterbed and extra center leaves from an oak dining table. Probably weighs 400lbs by itself. Standing next to it, and bouncing on my toes barely makes the water wave. If 1500 lbs don't make the floor creak here, I think your good to go there!


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

ChrissieCS said:


> has anyone ever know a fishtank fall through someone's floor/ceiling? im on an upper appartment floor and i dont know exactly how much tank full of water, plus its own cabinet will weigh. 240~litre, around 50-55 us g, should i worried? does anyone have a fairly big tank upstairs, and therefore can put my mind at rest?
> 
> any experience appreciated, though i do really want the tank! x x x


Can you ask the local building permit organization is there a code covering floor loading? Particularly commercial buildings should have some regulation covering that.

I know here in the US there is a way to find it out, but I don't know anything about the UK.

WELCOME TO THE FORUM! Good luck and enjoy your fishes.


----------



## ChrissieCS (Sep 28, 2013)

all is well so far- floor seems nice and sturdy- fish very happy


----------



## erik81 (May 3, 2013)

ChrissieCS said:


> all is well so far- floor seems nice and sturdy- fish very happy


Sweet! Pictures! :fish10:


----------



## vicdad999999 (Aug 27, 2013)

We used to rent alot in the city back in mass. I was told by an old timer contractor, the easiest way to figure out what way your joists are going is look at your tub. There supposed to span across the joists in case the was a leak and it rots over time, it isnt supported in between 2 joists and come crashing into the next floor. Ive had largish tanks in old 20s/30s buildings on 3rd and 4th floors with no issues, but always had them on the exterior load bearing wall. Sometimes looked odd as to placement wasnt always ideal the way the apartments were setup for space to get a 6 foot tank against a wall and span across the joists.

(edited) forgot to add, we bought an old farmhouse built in 42, bathroom on 2nd floor needed a complete overhaul. When the tub and floor came up , tub was spanning across the joists as I was told to look for. Not sure if that still appplies to todays standards or if it even is standard.


----------

